# SuperPetsDirect.com???



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Has anyone had any dealings with SuperPetsDirect.com??? 

I bought three Exo Terra Nano's off them from their ebay shop and after a week of waiting for them they hadn't turned up nor had I received a dispatch email. So after contacting them I received an email saying that they weren't in stock and that I could have a refund if I wanted. 

So after agreeing to take the refund (which I was told would be paid back on Sunday) I still haven't received any money from them, also they aren't responding to ebay messages now and all you get is answer phone when you call there phone number.

So I have left them negative feedback and raised the issue to the resolution centre to see if they can get them to returns the funds, just wondered has anyone else on here had any trouble with them?

:hmm:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

same here, i bought 4 30x30x45 from them on BIN seeing as they were showing 17 in stock, paid right away by PayPal and it was over a week later ( and 4 ignored emails) when i raised an ebay complaint that i got a reply saying they werent in stock and there weren't any in the country for 2 weeks and that they would send as soon as they came in (i called Hagen just up the road from me who told me they had hundreds in stock)
i then replied within an hour of that message saying i would like a refund....over a week later they said they would refund my money minus the shipping charges and a restocking fee!!?? they didnt even have them let alone ship them!!!!
so i escalated the claim....and the made sure it dragged out the full waiting period

in the meantime i got what i needed direct from Hagen


----------



## gray1 (May 24, 2010)

Never had a problem with them, but I've not used their ebay shop before just their proper website.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Well it sounds like Steve and myself have had the same issue with this guy.

:hmm:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Well, Mr Lester Bowden has now got a paypal dispute opened against him, TBH I wouldn't bother doing business with this guy folks as to me it looks like he uses other peoples money as equity to buy other stock and then will only pay you back the funds that he's used once he has turned a profit on his current stock.

So if you're considering buying anything from SuperPetsDirect.com then Id think twice about it!!! He also trades on ebay under the name superpetsdirect*123


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up as I will be looking for a new enclosure soon!


----------



## JayW (Dec 14, 2010)

The name gives it away really lol. Sounds like someone I had an issue with. Said the company went into liquidization. Next second I get an e-mail from this new company and they weren't giving me a refund nor my items and claimed I didn't pay. PayPal history proved all, phone calls turned in to hanging up. 3 days later, door almost gets put though, was the post dude with a package, and there they were. Idiots on eBay these days.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

The nano isnt even in stock at hagen yet,so dont give anyone else money for one!


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Quick update, well I made an ebay claim on Tuesday and sent a few emails which didn't get any response from and I raised it to a dispute Wednesday lunchtime and low and behold I got a sorry message and full refund by 6pm, so I guess it pays to use the paypal resolution centre... haha



Berber King said:


> The nano isnt even in stock at hagen yet,so dont give anyone else money for one!


Is that for real? As I was actually talking to a guy today who said he stocks them and they sell like wild fire. He said when he gets the next order off Hagen this week he will give me a heads up and get some sent off to me...

We shall have to see if this one falls through too haha

: victory:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Berber King said:


> The nano isnt even in stock at hagen yet,so dont give anyone else money for one!


yes it is, they showed me it when i went over there to pick mine up :2thumb:


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Hmmmm..our rep has lied then


----------



## Ebola (Mar 26, 2010)

My local world of water has 4 of these stacked up next to all the other exo terras aswell as one out of the box on display, cant see why hagen wouldnt have them yet, personally i dont like em but then i'm an awkward tw*t


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I got mynanos from survey pet supplies there real cheap and usually have them in stock there 26 quid each


----------



## KingofKingsnakes (Jan 27, 2011)

*I Have got a Nano from Superpetsdirect*

Hi, i bought 2 nanos from super pets website, i got a call the day i paid explaining they have 1 left out of there order of 50 of them. so they refunded my money for 1 and refunded all my postage cost for the trouble, 

I got the nano and it is good, so they are out there it is probably exo terra cant meet the demand for them, because take my word for it, they are brilliant.:no1: (i got sick of plastic faunariums) it is tidy and neat. i want to get another 2 because i have 3 cali kingsnakes and i bought the exo terra tower from superpets after i got my nano. both items i got next day so i wouldnt blame them at all. i got brilliant service and i been buying my livefood from them.

let me know if anyone finds the nanos sooner anywere, i will post when i do.

Cheers
Adrian


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

HATE it when online cowboys start taking the piss & your money!


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Well hagen told me today they are not released until the end of feb,a few were released but found to have faulty packaging and recalled.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Berber King said:


> Well hagen told me today they are not released until the end of feb,a few were released but found to have faulty packaging and recalled.


Hmmm, well I have ordered 3 from a different supplier who "is awaiting stock" right now, he said he expects them late this week (ie yesterday) so I will be in touch with them sometime during next week....

The ever illusive Exo Terra Nano....

:gasp:


----------



## rednbluelifer (Jan 8, 2010)

Bexley Aquatics had Nano's in stock 3 weeks ago when I went in there. 

Ive heard of problems with Superpets Direct before and have been told that they drop ship the goods, so they dont actually keep much in stock, pass on the orders and then rely on their suppliers to deliver direct.

Having said that Ive not heard of anyone not getting their money back.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Well I got my money back after about 14 days which after a week, when they finally let me know they dont have them they offered me my money back, although they didn't bother doing that for about a further week which for a ebay trader IMO is fairly rubbish, especially when they said they would have it back to me that day. 

Back to the Nano's though I'm really looking forward to getting some for some of my Avics.

: victory:


----------



## Busterdog (Dec 31, 2010)

rednbluelifer said:


> Bexley Aquatics had Nano's in stock 3 weeks ago when I went in there.
> 
> Ive heard of problems with Superpets Direct before and have been told that they drop ship the goods, so they dont actually keep much in stock, pass on the orders and then rely on their suppliers to deliver direct.
> 
> Having said that Ive not heard of anyone not getting their money back.


 We have nanos on stock at £29.00, we also have the compact hoods for them which have just come into the country.
John Tidy
Managing Director
Bexley Aquatics & Reptile
57 North Cray Road
Sidcup
Kent
DA145eu


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Busterdog said:


> We have nanos on stock at £29.00, we also have the compact hoods for them which have just come into the country.
> John Tidy
> Managing Director
> Bexley Aquatics & Reptile
> ...


You can buy 30 x 30 x 45 exo's for that :gasp:


----------



## KingofKingsnakes (Jan 27, 2011)

*I got my nanos now*

I just got my other nanos today, :2thumb:superpets said they have a few left in stock, but they dont look like they will hang around, they are at a silly price. But good for me, i think whats said bout these guys cant be that true because i paid by my card over the phone and they put my card recept in the box so unless they sent my recept to their supplyer before they sent them, mmmm.

Neverless, my setup is going to look great, i will post pic of it when i have setup the threee in the unit, im still dont know of anywere with the canopy


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

KingofKingsnakes said:


> I just got my other nanos today, :2thumb:superpets said they have a few left in stock, but they dont look like they will hang around, they are at a silly price. But good for me, i think whats said bout these guys cant be that true because i paid by my card over the phone and they put my card recept in the box so unless they sent my recept to their supplyer before they sent them, mmmm.
> 
> Neverless, my setup is going to look great, i will post pic of it when i have setup the threee in the unit, im still dont know of anywere with the canopy


 

Look a couple of posts above, he has said he also has the canopies.:whistling2:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

*Hmmmm*



KingofKingsnakes said:


> I just got my other nanos today, :2thumb:superpets said they have a few left in stock, but they dont look like they will hang around, they are at a silly price. But good for me, i think whats said bout these guys cant be that true because i paid by my card over the phone and they put my card recept in the box so unless they sent my recept to their supplyer before they sent them, mmmm.
> 
> Neverless, my setup is going to look great, i will post pic of it when i have setup the threee in the unit, im still dont know of anywere with the canopy


Well if you actually read the thread it mentions that not only myself but also another forum user had the same treatment from SuperPetsDirect.com. So it seems to be their MO to take funds without actually having stock.

Also by your low post count and advertising of the mentioned company how do we know you dont run it or work there?

Anyway, long story short. I managed to get my Exo Terra Nano's from a Rainforest Reptiles. They actually told me they hadn't any stock right now but were getting them in. They stayed in touch with me through out the time with updates to when they expected them, and then duly dispatched them to me with no problems.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/653418-exo-terra-nano-heads-up.html

They also stock the canopies and I wouldn't hesitate to do with business with them again.


----------



## JayW (Dec 14, 2010)

Tried giving them a call today and the number doesn't even work. Wont bother with them again. All I will say.


----------



## KingofKingsnakes (Jan 27, 2011)

mcluskyisms said:


> Well if you actually read the thread it mentions that not only myself but also another forum user had the same treatment from SuperPetsDirect.com. So it seems to be their MO to take funds without actually having stock.
> 
> Also by your low post count and advertising of the mentioned company how do we know you dont run it or work there?
> 
> ...


Well i find that offensive, im new to keeping reptiles and i am relying on this forum & other websites to give me the advise i need, 2 months ago i didnt know anything bout kingsnakes. and for you to imply i work for this company is just bloody rude. i was simply sharing the experience i have had with the company people had issue with. and i was already aware of the problems you had with them and i was asking if anyone else has had problems cuz my experience was good.
As for the low amount of posts i said i only started keeping kingsnakes so what do you expect, 10,000,000 in 2 months, yea right, U joke!:censor:


----------



## peterparker (Nov 11, 2010)

Ding Ding :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

KingofKingsnakes said:


> Well i find that offensive, im new to keeping reptiles and i am relying on this forum & other websites to give me the advise i need, 2 months ago i didnt know anything bout kingsnakes. and for you to imply i work for this company is just bloody rude. i was simply sharing the experience i have had with the company people had issue with. and i was already aware of the problems you had with them and i was asking if anyone else has had problems cuz my experience was good.
> As for the low amount of posts i said i only started keeping kingsnakes so what do you expect, 10,000,000 in 2 months, yea right, U joke!:censor:


Well, if your experience was good then I must take this opportunity to congratulate you and also I'm ecstatically happy for you. I apologise for mentioning your low post count, although, you see from time to time these company's will Google themselves and then make accounts on the corresponding various forums promoting themselves. 

I think its good you have joined the forum to learn about your kingsnakes and hopefully you will find a wealth of knowledge here that will help you on your way to becoming a superb kingsnake keeper.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

KingofKingsnakes said:


> Well i find that offensive, im new to keeping reptiles and i am relying on this forum & other websites to give me the advise i need, 2 months ago i didnt know anything bout kingsnakes. and for you to imply i work for this company is just bloody rude. i was simply sharing the experience i have had with the company people had issue with. and i was already aware of the problems you had with them and i was asking if anyone else has had problems cuz my experience was good.
> As for the low amount of posts i said i only started keeping kingsnakes so what do you expect, 10,000,000 in 2 months, yea right, U joke!:censor:


Sorry but you joined for advice but in 2 months all your posts are on this issue lol. Seems a bit fishy to me but who am i to judge.


----------



## JayW (Dec 14, 2010)

KingofKingsnakes said:


> Well i find that offensive, im new to keeping reptiles and i am relying on this forum & other websites to give me the advise i need, 2 months ago i didnt know anything bout kingsnakes. and for you to imply i work for this company is just bloody rude. i was simply sharing the experience i have had with the company people had issue with. and i was already aware of the problems you had with them and i was asking if anyone else has had problems cuz my experience was good.
> As for the low amount of posts i said i only started keeping kingsnakes so what do you expect, *10,000,000* in 2 months, yea right, U joke!:censor:


You'd need to post every second of the day and looking at the way your typing is, you might just make that. To be honest with you, I'd expect 9,999,999  I like my odd numbers and I think you went one too far there. 

If you work for them, good job. Sort ya number out as I wanted to order from ya. 

Lots of love Jay


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

Pokes head in .... I've ordered from them twice before ( was a while ago so maybe things have changed ) and both my orders arrived in three days of payment , thats on there website as i dont use ebay ( dont get me started on them !! ) . My only gripe is the amount of packing foam they use , yeah it protects your order but makes one real mess .

By all sounds of it i would guess that they must have changed hands or something , no dont work for them , and dont know anyone who does , this is just my statement about orders i've given them in the past


----------



## JayW (Dec 14, 2010)

Tedster said:


> Pokes head in .... I've ordered from them twice before ( was a while ago so maybe things have changed ) and both my orders arrived in three days of payment , thats on there website as i dont use ebay ( dont get me started on them !! ) . My only gripe is the amount of packing foam they use , yeah it protects your order but makes one real mess .
> 
> By all sounds of it i would guess that they must have changed hands or something , *no dont work for them , and dont know anyone who does , this is just my statement about orders i've given them in the past*


haha makes me laugh when someones make a post and they back themselves up to make sure they don't get abused


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm a Surrey Pet Supplies Loyal, but I needed 3 4x2 vivs, and they could only offer me pallet delivery... worked out too expensive, so I ordered them off SuperPetsDirect on Friday morning... I feel nervous now:S


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

hippyhaplos said:


> I'm a Surrey Pet Supplies Loyal, but I needed 3 4x2 vivs, and they could only offer me pallet delivery... worked out too expensive, so I ordered them off SuperPetsDirect on Friday morning... I feel nervous now:S


Well I reckon they use money for orders to buy stock to turn profits, they also wait till the last minute on disputes and claims, good luck.


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

JayW said:


> haha makes me laugh when someones make a post and they back themselves up to make sure they don't get abused



Mate feel free to abuse me all you want , good to hear from a key board warrior , will also help your post count :grouphug: :lol2:

Round ONE , seconds out .. Ding Ding :bash:


----------



## JayW (Dec 14, 2010)

Tedster said:


> Mate feel free to abuse me all you want , good to hear from a key board warrior , will also help your post count :grouphug: :lol2:
> 
> Round ONE , seconds out .. Ding Ding :bash:


Right okay? Where have I ever abused anyone? I think I only abused one person and that was a scammer. I don't abuse when behind a keyboard. I rather meet the person face to face and take it from there. So please read what I put, and then repost your comment.


----------



## Mini_the_Minx (Jan 15, 2011)

JayW said:


> haha makes me laugh when someones make a post and they back themselves up to make sure they don't get abused


Probably because people like you will jump on it either way, as you have shown :whistling2:


----------



## JayW (Dec 14, 2010)

Mini_the_Minx said:


> Probably because people like you will jump on it either way, as you have shown :whistling2:


I've jumped on it because I am just going back and too. What bordom gets when you can't go out on a saturday night. Sucks doesn't it. Next time I shall measure how high I jump and say that instead of posting about something.


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Well I reckon they use money for orders to buy stock to turn profits, they also wait till the last minute on disputes and claims, good luck.


To give them their due, they did offer express delivery which would be within 2 days, so I'm hoping they're in stock 

I'll update this when they arrive!


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

hippyhaplos said:


> To give them their due, they did offer express delivery which would be within 2 days, so I'm hoping they're in stock
> 
> I'll update this when they arrive!


Mate, I can only speak of my own experiences with them. They aren't great.


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

Mini_the_Minx said:


> Probably because people like you will jump on it either way, as you have shown :whistling2:



Thank you Minx , i feel that nothing else needs to be added by me now . : victory:

May u walk in peace and may your next poop be a hedgehog :lol2: sorry just could'nt help myself :blush:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

When did we recruit the snake people?


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Mate, I can only speak of my own experiences with them. They aren't great.


And sadly you're not alone


----------



## JayW (Dec 14, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> When did we recruit the snake people?


I agree. They seem to of come and seem to of taken a good liking to me... I abuse people? :S If someone can quote me abusing someone, apart from the scammer I will give them £1,000


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm loving the tags to this thread LOL
-P


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

hippyhaplos said:


> And sadly you're not alone


Well I hope you get it sorted pal.



JayW said:


> I agree. They seem to of come and seem to of taken a good liking to me... I abuse people? :S If someone can quote me abusing someone, apart from the scammer I will give them £1,000


They see fresh meat man, just let them get on with it. 

We're all friends on RFUK innit? :grouphug:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Paul c 1 said:


> I'm loving the tags to this thread LOL
> -P


Aye, tis uncanny ain't it??? 

: victory:


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> When did we recruit the snake people?



:lol2: well us snakeys are gods amongst men , feel free to :notworthy: at my feet :lol2:

Yes thats a JOKE , chill everyone this is the internet, non of it makes sence : victory:


----------



## JayW (Dec 14, 2010)

Paul c 1 said:


> I'm loving the tags to this thread LOL
> -P



Heart breaking if you me :/ - I'm sat here crying my eyes out because someone spoke to me about something.Oh the shame he should have on himself.


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

JayW said:


> Heart breaking if you me :/ - I'm sat here crying my eyes out because someone spoke to me about something.Oh the shame he should have on himself.



I have an idea , lets kiss and make up , i'll be the bigger man  , cant see the point in "falling out " on the internet . Am too old for squabbles anyway


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

JayW said:


> Heart breaking if you me :/ - I'm sat here crying my eyes out because someone spoke to me about something.Oh the shame he should have on himself.


The best thing to do Jay is just ignore it and move onto the next thread pal.
-P


----------



## JayW (Dec 14, 2010)

Paul c 1 said:


> The best thing to do Jay is just ignore it and move onto the next thread pal.
> -P


I was been sarcastic, just like most of my replies on this thread lol


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

JayW said:


> Heart breaking if you me :/ - I'm sat here crying my eyes out because someone spoke to me about something.Oh the shame he should have on himself.


like the zebra in the other thread?


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Right, back on topic.

I found them crap to deal with, so did someone else. Someone comes on this old thread today and bumps it. I'm still here like, I'd like to mention that I got my money back, although very late (last minute) I think they're crap. That's where I'm at.

Take it easy on Jay, he's new, but a decent kid (I think)

*High fives*

: victory:


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

JayW said:


> I was been sarcastic, just like most of my replies on this thread lol


 
Is that £1000 still up for grabs then:lol2:
-P


----------



## JayW (Dec 14, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> like the zebra in the other thread?


Oh of course not. I was really hurt by that. haha nah I was joking. I've been on forums over 7 years and seen people act all ways... I sit back and laugh and just be sarcastic. 



mcluskyisms said:


> Right, back on topic.
> 
> I found them crap to deal with, so did someone else. Someone comes on this old thread today and bumps it. I'm still here like, I'd like to mention that I got my money back, although very late (last minute) I think they're crap. That's where I'm at.
> 
> ...


Good job you put think. I'm a evil person inside. I'm a natural at what I do and put everyone to shame. 

Nah I just have a laugh lol. Find it funny when people are all serious and can't see sarcasm 



Paul c 1 said:


> Is that £1000 still up for grabs then:lol2:
> -P


ooo, pushing it there man. Might have to give £999.99. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Anyways, I know I won be using them again and if anyone else is successful then feel free to comment etc. I think they're pap.


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Quick update... I ordered my vivs on Friday, and just opted for their free delivery option. Guess what arrived this morning at 10am


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

hippyhaplos said:


> Quick update... I ordered my vivs on Friday, and just opted for their free delivery option. Guess what arrived this morning at 10am


Nano's? 

And congratulations, still doesn't take back the way they treated Steve and myself though....


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Nano's?
> 
> And congratulations, still doesn't take back the way they treated Steve and myself though....


nah 4 x 2's... just a bit bigger

It doesn't, you're right... they must just love me more:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## peterparker (Nov 11, 2010)

JayW said:


> I agree. They seem to of come and seem to of taken a good liking to me... I abuse people? :S If someone can quote me abusing someone, apart from the scammer I will give them £1,000


Well I reckon your a right pecker.......go on abuse me and I'll claim my £1,000 :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

In all honesty though just hearing of one bad experience had by someone who has had dealings with the company is enough to make me think twice about ordering with them, it's not how they handle the 1,000's they get right it's how they handle the odd few they get wrong and in these types of cases they don't seem to be very customer orientated, holding cash till the last minute etc. by doing that they make interest on your money, if they have thousands in their account they make interest, by holding cash for just a few days they earn from you, WHY? surely if anyone needs to be earning it's the buyer, if someone asks for a refund due to poor delivery/stocks/customer service then it should be immediate, they demand a payment immediately or will not place the order, but you then claim it takes them weeks to refund.
I have never dealt with this company but have experience the same problems elsewhere and as I say it's enough to put you off.

Jay.......I was joking old bean........just could do with a grand :whistling2:


----------

